# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Freebooter/Freighter Deck Plan WIP

## Turgenev

I've been doing several sci-fi commissions lately (samples can be found in my *map portfolio*) so I thought I would do a ship layout just for the hell of it. Here is the freebooter/freighter that I am calling _The Aeschylus_. It isn't tied to any one RPG system specifically but I have taken some ideas from Traveller. I'm still working out the details - both technically and background wise. This is the middle level. There will be several more levels above and below this deck plan.



1. Engineering
2. Cargo Hull (the striped section is a cargo lift that lowers/raises to the lower and upper levels)
3. Lifts/Elevators
4. Escape Pods
5. Living Quarters
6. Energy Weapons
7. Sick bay
8. Conference Room
9. Fuel Tanks

Scale is 1 square = 5' x 5' x10'

----------


## Steel General

Great work (us usual) Turgenev - love how you are able to get so much detail without 'cluttering' the image with textures, etc.

----------


## Sigurd

I always thought in the weightlessness of space, real freighters would be like container ships of the ocean. Bolt on discrete cargo modules into a vaguely contained shape and then go - perhaps under some sort of streamlining\protective field.

The containers would be checked for hazards but not too carefully monitored. This would allow faster trade with fewer liabilities for the freighter. The cargo would be treated well but jettisoned if it would save the freighter. Life support and expensive enviro services would be minimal or nonexistent for the cheaper cargo.

Real freighters wouldn't enter atmosphere but do their business at space stations. I imagine the three ship regions Crew (At the Front) Cargo (Middle) and Main Engine (Back) would be separable in an emergency. The compliment would ideally be small enough to fit in the Crew area but ... things happen. If the command corridor was ridged enough it could be secured by balanced tension along the outer hull across the cargo pods.

Troop and People transports would be very similar but have a more elaborate center section for people complete with its own life support and active radiation shield(s).

----------


## Turgenev

You have a point Sigurd, but what you described sounds more like the operations of a large corporation or a planetary government based company - basically a company with large resources. The ship I'm working on would more likely be owned by an independent trader, or a family run business (much like some trucking companies here on earth), or even freebooters/pirates/smugglers (think along the lines of the Millennium Falcon).

----------


## Turgenev

Here's the lower deck of the Aeschylus:


And here's the revised middle deck:


Next is the Upper Deck.  :Wink:

----------


## Turgenev

> Great work (us usual) Turgenev - love how you are able to get so much detail without 'cluttering' the image with textures, etc.


Thanks SG. You know me - I always prefer a minimalist approach. It is easier that way for others to insert specific details onto the maps for their own games.

----------


## torstan

This does look great. It looks like you put your Mongoose experience to good use. I have to say that I can't look another space ship in the face right now  :Smile:

----------


## Sigurd

I'm not trying to change anything you're doing. You just gave me an idea is all.

I like the Aeschylus, it looks like a fine ship to adventure in.


What about a birth\link for a detachable fighter\landing craft?

----------


## Turgenev

> This does look great. It looks like you put your Mongoose experience to good use. I have to say that I can't look another space ship in the face right now


LOL! I had the worst time doing the Whitestar design. By the end, I HATED that ship!  :Razz:  I don't consider it my best work. I'm designing the Aeschylus with no game system in mind so I'm not restricted by some of Traveller's design concepts. When I'm designing for myself - things flow a lot easier and are a lot more relax and fun.  :Wink:

----------


## Turgenev

> I'm not trying to change anything you're doing. You just gave me an idea is all.
> 
> I like the Aeschylus, it looks like a fine ship to adventure in.
> 
> 
> What about a birth\link for a detachable fighter\landing craft?


Don't get me wrong. I liked your idea Sigurd and I might even give it a try some time in the future. I just wanted to clarify my own idea (for anyone else reading and for myself actually).  :Wink:  

I'm picturing the upper deck to have the command deck and perhaps a small shuttle bay. I'll see how the plans draw themselves.

----------


## torstan

Yep, the traveller rules of tonnage to squares was a bit of a headache. Once the basic floorplans had been worked out it was fairly straightforward, but divvying up everything into grid pieces certainly doesn't make for aesthetically pleasing maps at the end of the day. This, on the other hand, looks lovely.

----------


## Turgenev

I've modified the Middle Deck (I moved the Common Room to the Upper Deck).


Here's the Upper Deck.


And the Command Deck on the very top.

----------


## ukgpublishing

> I always thought in the weightlessness of space, real freighters would be like container ships of the ocean. Bolt on discrete cargo modules into a vaguely contained shape and then go - perhaps under some sort of streamlining\protective field.
> 
> The containers would be checked for hazards but not too carefully monitored. This would allow faster trade with fewer liabilities for the freighter. The cargo would be treated well but jettisoned if it would save the freighter. Life support and expensive enviro services would be minimal or nonexistent for the cheaper cargo.
> 
> Real freighters wouldn't enter atmosphere but do their business at space stations. I imagine the three ship regions Crew (At the Front) Cargo (Middle) and Main Engine (Back) would be separable in an emergency. The compliment would ideally be small enough to fit in the Crew area but ... things happen. If the command corridor was ridged enough it could be secured by balanced tension along the outer hull across the cargo pods.
> 
> Troop and People transports would be very similar but have a more elaborate center section for people complete with its own life support and active radiation shield(s).


Hiya

I designed something like this quite a while ago.

I'll dig out some maps, but the time being here's an action shot

----------

